# how many negligent discharges have you had ?



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

anybody ? Bueller Bueller yes 3 of them over my lifetime none in the last 15 years..................


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you asking about firearm discharges, or negligent discharges (firings) at work?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Buckyt said:


> Are you asking about firearm discharges, or negligent discharges (firings) at work?


my guess would be firearms...since this is posted in the firearm section:whistling:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

ILL GO FIRST.

i would not call it a negligent discharge.

but i did point my nomad 22 down range once and pulled the trigger just to
UN-cock it ====== and it went off. (guess that is a unexpected discharge) 
but each time i pull the trigger i expect it to go baing, this is why it was pointed down range.

on that gun there is no loaded tell tell or slid hold back .


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll share. I was living in Lincoln, Nebraska, and had driven to Omaha to spend the evening with my lady. While I was up there, I came across a guy selling some pistols...a S&W 9mm, and a knockoff PPK. My awesome girlfriend agreed to let me spend part of "our" evening looking at and eventually buying guns. Anyways, later on in the evening as I was driving back to Lincoln, I got the itch to check out my new guns. So I grabbed the S&W, made sure there was no mag in it, racked the slide back 3X to make sure nothing was in the tube, and proceeded to play with it. No worries. Got done with the S&W, and grabbed the PPK. Again, dropped the mag, racked the slide 3 or 4X. I don't know at what point in my gawking admiration of my new pistols I decided to squeeze the trigger...but it happened. I'm doing 85 Westbound on I-80 at 12:20 in the morning and somehow I managed to let off a round from the "SHOULD HAVE BEEN EMPTY" .380. My life flashed before my eyes. Or maybe it was just the muzzle flash. Either way, my shorts were soiled instantly. I went from the far right lane to 3 lanes to the left and back to the right shoulder in the blink of an eye. Fortunately, the gun was pointed down and to the right when I pulled the trigger, and I only managed to put a hole through my floorboard. I learned a few things that night. 1. Don't play with your guns when you drive, no matter how good of an idea it might seem. 2. Until you've VISUALLY INSPECTED the chamber, treat it like it's loaded. And 3...don't ride in the passenger side of my truck if I've got a gun with me. 

I'm able to laugh about it now, but it was by far and away the stupidest thing I've ever done with a firearm in my entire life.


----------



## yakfisher (Mar 10, 2011)

zombiekiller....thats a story ha ha no one could fake made me laugh like crazy anyway i had a buddy when we were hunting shoot a .22 right thorugh his boot between his toes ...... he was so scared when it went off he proceeded to throw the gun,,it somehow managed discharged again and hit him directly in the other foot !!!!!!! tell me the odds off that


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

ccc has a nice little story to post on this one. Come on..


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I have never had a negligent discharge. On the other hand , I bought a revolver as my first gun I owned. I took it to the range for the first time.I shot less than 50 rounds and the extractor rod and worked loose. It is a seven shot. I counted each time. When I went to open the cylinder it would not open. I fumbled around carefully with it. I could not get it to open. As this was my first gun , I handed it to my neighbor ( who I went with ). He asked me if all the rounds were fired. I said yes I fired all 7 shots. He used the table for leverage and got it open to find there was one live round left. I feel horrible to this day about that one. I always think of that when shooting. I intend to never let something like that happen again.


----------



## WesleyPipes (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats how I became a Daddy...negligent discharge:no:


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

yakfisher said:


> zombiekiller....thats a story ha ha no one could fake made me laugh like crazy anyway i had a buddy when we were hunting shoot a .22 right thorugh his boot between his toes ...... he was so scared when it went off he proceeded to throw the gun,,it somehow managed discharged again and hit him directly in the other foot !!!!!!! tell me the odds off that


Yeah man, true story. I've got the hole in my floorboard to prove it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

None though my wife washed a pair of my jeans with my P-32 still in my pocket. Luckily all it did was clean up my gun for me!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

None!....but I would say that I could possibly see one (maybe) in your life, but anything more than that would lead me to think that you are not cautious or safe enough to be handling guns...most are because people dont handle guns correctly or visually clear the chamber.....Ive been collecting and handling firearms for over 30 years and never had a problem.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

well i do see your point however i do think that most if handling all day 5 days a week or more it is bound to happen .Just my opinion does it have to no not at all but each day with a loaded a weapon more likely to happen.If you do not do the same procedure each day then also more liekly to happen.I do not have a clearing drum at my house either


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> None!....but I would say that I could possibly see one (maybe) in your life, but anything more than that would lead me to think that you are not cautious or safe enough to be handling guns...most are because people dont handle guns correctly or visually clear the chamber.....Ive been collecting and handling firearms for over 30 years and never had a problem.


*Same here except for the 30 years part, lol. More like 20 for me,. I treat every weapon as if it was ready to fire, it's how I was taught and the way I taught my kids and all of my wives( I'm not a Mormon , just a Moron for having so many wives) :whistling:*


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Never had an accidental or unintentional discharge, but I did run over a fully loaded Taurus 9Mm with a bushhog, and it didn't go off. I was taught at an early age to never point a gun at anything you don't intend to shoot, and ALWAYS assume it's loaded, even if you just checked it yourself.


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

None. I like the term "*negligent discharge" . *When I took my RSO class at Camp Lejeune the instructor used this term as he explained, "there is no such thing as an accidental discharge, someone pulled the trigger"


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

22 Magnum single action revolver with the trigger on half cock punching out loads to clean the gun. Rolled the cylinder, punched out the first round (with finger off of the trigger) and it fired beside my foot.
Cleaned my drawers and got rid of the gun...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks allot pinksnapper, was trying to forget !!!!!! .9mm Browning Hi Power by the bed, keep it at half cock which is supposedly safety with the actual safety off. My wife and I were going to bed one night and I glanced at the gun and it looked like it was past half cock but not quite fully cocked, so my wife is brushing her teeth in the bathroom and I pick the gun up and look a little closer and I am thinking "Well half cock it won't fire" and no sooner am I thinking this but my finger actual decides to act on it's on and see if it truely is at half cock, well it wasn't......*BLAM !!!!!! *My wife runs in the room asking what did you do, I said I don't know, she ask again, what did you do, I scream *I DON;T FREAKING KNOW !!!!!!* Then I remember I am in my underwear with no shoes on and feet are under the bed, I pull my feet out to count all ten toes, there is a nice smoldering smell from the feather down comforter and feathers are floating all around the room. So long story short, nice little hole thru both mattresses and into concrete slab, where the bullet seemed to dissapear. That gun is now in the safe and there is now a .380 with maual safety and decocker by the bed.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

The only one Ive had was when I was about 14 or 15. I had taken my Dads 30-30 Win hunting one day and along the course stopped at my Grandparents house. Just like Id been taught, when I first got into their yard I unloaded the rifle and went inside. When I got ready to leave I walked to the end of their driveway before putting the rounds back in, worked the lever to load a round then went to release the hammer. What I didnt realize, until it was too late, was that my plastic orange vest got caught between my thumb and the hammer. Well here I sit, trigger pulled, hammer halfway down, and slick plastic between my thumb and hammer...WTH do I do now??? I couldnt go down any further without bringing the muzzle UP because the vest had pulled tight (had been taught to ALWAYS point it down when decocking), so I got the bright idea to try to recock the hammer and start from scratch. That worked fine right up until I got to the hammer lock detent. Thats when the hammer finally slipped and it was close enough to fully cocked that BANG!! 
Now Id shot that old rifle many times in the past, but I SWEAR that was the single loudest shot that Ive ever heard. It wouldnt have surprised me if it was heard for 50 miles LOL.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Never had one myself but my ex-stepson did. I was teaching him gun safety and hunting, he was 12 or 13 at the time & had a nice Browning 25-06 with a detachment magazine. We had finished the morning hunt and were heading for some lunch. Before putting th erifles into the truck, he opened the bolt to check that the rifle was unloaded, closed the bolt, dropped the magazine out, and then pulled the trigger to release the firing pin spring. He had it pointed at the piled- up dirt on the side of the road (at least he kept the muzzle pointed in a safe direction) and it scared the crap outta both of us when it went off.

Back when I was teaching marksmanship for the Navy, saw a real accidental discharge. The 1911 Colt 45s we used were old but good shooters. The student in the stall to my left had loaded the mag with 5 rounds, put the mag into the mag well and then the slammed the mag home to seat it. He was holding the gun with the muzzle pointed down range with the gun on its side. When he slammed the mag home, the the sear let go and the gun went full auto. Recoil took his hand, and the gun, to his right - figure if he'd had 6 rounds in the mag instead of 5, the last round would of hit me at a range of less than 5 feet. Definitely had my undivided attention.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

when i worked for county way back and we built firing range, one of the instructors, sherriff was demo,ing fast draw and shot himself in hip with 45.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I was the weapons qualification Officer for our Battalion at Ft Bragg in 1964-1966. I personally never had an accidental discharge, and fortunantly never had one with any of our folks at the range, but I have experience one when I was about 8 years old. We were at my uncles house an I had asked him about his old Winchester leveraction that was over the fireplace. He pulled it down, ejected the shells, pointed it at his recliner and shot a hole thru his chair, the wall, and the floor in the next room. My sister who was in the other room screamed and we all thought she had been shot! Thanks goodness she had just moved away from the spot where the round went into the floor. My Aunt called my uncle every bad name she could think of, and threatened to kill him if he didn't sell that blankety blank gun!
The other incident happened to the step daughter of a good friend. She was driving by the local police dept one night when a policeman was showing his friends his new 9mm and it discharged, ricocheted off of the sidewalk, went through her side window and hit her in the side of her face. The bullet lodged between her upper teeth and her nose. Dr's couldn't remove the bullet because it was resting on an important nerve that could have paralysed her face. That was about 20 years ago, and she will probably have that bullet in her face until she dies. Fortunantly there was no serious physical damage, but she had lots of psychological problems for a while after that accident. Hopefully she is better now.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

and RICH.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Pink, I can't remember the law that was involved, but because this was caused by a government (city) policeman, her recovery was limited to $250,000. I assume her lawyer got a large chunk of that, so no, she wasn't "rich". If I had been her parents, I would have taken this as high as I could go to try to get her a more appropriate settlement! I checked with friends who were lawyers, and they confirmed that this interpretation of the law was correct.
It was a really disappointing settlement!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn that sucks.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

While deer hunting a couple of decades ago, I had walked out of the woods from my stand and was placing my 30-30 in the backseat of my old surburban. I was was letting the hammer down on the rifle when it slipped and fired a round through the right hand rear door. 
Many years ago, back in the 70's when I was an LEO, a fellow officer use to carry a nickeled out pump shotgun in the front seat. One morning he was getting in the patrol car to come to work when he laid the gun in the passenger seat with the barrel against the firewall. It went off and blew a hole in the floor. The double 00 bounced off the concrete driveway and took the oilpan and two front tires out.


----------



## Jade (Feb 21, 2011)

When I was 10 my uncle lived with us and gave in when I asked if I could look at his 12 gauge. Something about pistol grip gun had my attention. He pumped it once to eject the round while using his finger to prevent it from racking another round put the barrel out the window of the farmhose and pulled the trigger. I of course, knowing everything, knew that it was empty and safe to do the same. We were in his room which was right above my room. When I pulled the trigger it put buckshot through my bed downstairs. At the time I wasn't sure what was worse, knowing Dad had to have heard and was bound to be beyond angry or the way my entire right arm felt. Turns out that by the end of the day my backside hurt more than my arm. It scared me so bad that to this day I won't pull the trigger without checking the chamber multiple times.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

sig226 said:


> when i worked for county way back and we built firing range, one of the instructors, sherriff was demo,ing fast draw and shot himself in hip with 45.


 
I believe that same officer shot himself at least one other time with that "fast draw" practice, didn't he? With a single action both times?


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

I had an SKS slam fire at the range. I loaded a 10 round stripper clip,pulled the bolt back, released it and "BAM". I had it pointed down range and it dug a hole in the grass about 15 yards out. The second round loaded but didn't slam fire like the first round. Scary because I have heard of guns slam firing till the magazine was empty. Thats why when ever you chamber a round in a weapon you better be aware of where the muzzle is pointing. Note: It was a Yugo with a free floating( no spring) firing pin. I took it apart expecting to find some debris in the f/p channel but found no cause for the slam fire. Maybe a soft primer? Ammo was Monarch steel case FMJ


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Only one I have seen was a Ruger 10-22 fire off a round when the person closed the action. No finger anywhere near the trigger it just went off.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

is a bad place for it to happen


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*AD's*

NONE !
Every gun is a loaded gun.


----------

